# How very odd...



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday at the Botanic, people kept asking, "This is N scale, right?"


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

1:220, 1:20.3 What's the diff? Just a newer version, right?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe it's time to make a info sheet with the different sizes shown. 

Imagine someone ordering some N gauge trains over the internet thinking they are getting those big trains they seen in the garden.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone spreading misinformation, one club group here at shows has a small display module of the same boxcar in each major scaleS next to each other: Z, N, HO, O, & G 

Does a better job of explaining scales than any graph or diagram.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 21 Dec 2009 09:30 AM 
Someone spreading misinformation, one club group here at shows has a small display module of the same boxcar in each major scaleS next to each other: Z, N, HO, O, & G 

Does a better job of explaining scales than any graph or diagram. 

*Like Vsmith said... We also have spread them out in a show case. Its a Ho layout in a 10 X 40 ft office trailer/build with all the sizes of Tank cars in it. Even have some narrow gage. " Z thru O gage."*
*Each one set on a pc of track and was suprized of how many there are.*

*It did ans. a lot of question when people come to see the trains.* 

*When walking down the path to the Ho building they can see the Garden R.R. for it size.*


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'know, it _is_ kind of odd but for a different reason. I took my son to a local train show in my hometown of McPherson last weekend. The show is mainly HO and N with O and Z sometimes making an appearance but large scale has been absent for three years so I really haven't been that interested. This year, however, saw thw M&M Railway of one of our club members being invited to the show so I decided to attend.
While in line to get tickets I looked at the people in front of us and realized it was my parents! They had decided to attend "on a lark" but hadn't coordinated with me or anything! I acted as tour guide explaining the different scales. We looked at Lionel stuff first and then went to the HO and then the N (which my mother recognized as the stuff my father had worked with back in the 60's and early 70's.) I was stunned to find a Z scaled layout that was of American railroads, specifically, the AT&SF! You practically need a microscope to see all the detail!
THEN, it was time to check out the M&M Railway which had a Bachmann 10-Wheeler pulling a six car mixed consist. _It was HUGE!!!!_ My perspective over the last 30 minutes had progressively gotten smaller so when I turned to a G scaled layout it brought back the _WOW!! _factor big time!! We forget how it is for people that haven't seen large scale! Oh yeah, my mom looked at me and said, "That's what you have?" and I just smiled and nodded my head!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We have such a display out in the train garden, but not inside. Has "State of Maine" box cars in G, O, S, HO, N and Brio.

I love when we set up the club layout at a small scale show People go wandering all through, oohing and ahhing, then they come to our layout with G gauge Mallets, Bigboys, Hudsons, Long coaches and their mouths just fall open.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Scale awareness starts young, recently my father in law took my son Sam age 3 to a show here in Portland, after looking around for awhile he was asked what he thought. Sam's reply was that they were fun but where were the " real trains to ride." For fun he likes to ride the light rail and the street cars. 
Phillip


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 21 Dec 2009 03:13 PM 
We have such a display out in the train garden, but not inside. Has "State of Maine" box cars in G, O, S, HO, N and Brio.







Do they still make S scale? Dumb question, prob'ly, but....


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Do they still make S scale? Just lookie here:

http://www.americanmodels.com/ http://www.showcaseline.com


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Les on 29 Dec 2009 08:22 PM 
Posted By Torby on 21 Dec 2009 03:13 PM 
We have such a display out in the train garden, but not inside. Has "State of Maine" box cars in G, O, S, HO, N and Brio.







Do they still make S scale? Dumb question, prob'ly, but....










Yup, Dumb is dumb...........


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Yesterday at the Botanic, people kept asking, "This is N scale, right?" 

So what scale is it supposed to be? Large-Scale? G-Scale, Digital-Scale? Fantasy-Scale. Mabye N-Scale stands for *NO*-Sclale for the general public. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By 3lphill on 28 Dec 2009 04:31 PM 
Scale awareness starts young, recently my father in law took my son Sam age 3 to a show here in Portland, after looking around for awhile he was asked what he thought. Sam's reply was that they were fun but where were the " real trains to ride." For fun he likes to ride the light rail and the street cars. 
Phillip Yup! I'd have that scale if I could afford it. Right now, I can't really afford G scale. In fact, lunch is a bit of a stretch right now.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Then on the other hand you could tell them it is FB scale









Friggin Big scale


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, then... print a handout. Not the boring technical stuff. Just a "This consist is typical of what ran blah, blah...", and "Large scale trains are great indoors and out" plus how to join your organization, the addy for GR and any local hobby shops that carry it. 

You'll still get a lot of weird questions, but maybe not as many


----------

